# Best TASTING meat, your opinion.



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Hello all!

I was wondering what your opinions are on this topic.

What are the top 5 tasting game animals, and top 5 tasting fish, that can be taken in North dakota/upper midwest.

This is all your opinion, so let me know!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Game animals:1.Ruffed grouse 2.hungarian partridge 3.pheasant 4.moose 5.venison Fish:1.bluegill 2.yellow perch 3.walleye/sauger 4.crappie 5.salmon


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Game: Venison Rib Roast in Cabernet sauce, Pheasant in Wild Bing Cherry Sauce and Jim's Goose Kabobs.

Fish: Bluegills baked with Yukon Jack Potatos, Crappies with wild rice in a Chowder, and Walleyes baked in butter served with summer squash, zuccini and red onions.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Field Hunter said:


> Game: Venison Rib Roast in Cabernet sauce, Pheasant in Wild Bing Cherry Sauce and Jim's Goose Kabobs.
> 
> Fish: Bluegills baked with Yukon Jack Potatos, Crappies with wild rice in a Chowder, and Walleyes baked in butter served with summer squash, zuccini and red onions.


Well,Monte deffinatly has more class than I do.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Dean,
When you're as old as I am..........


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

By far smoked WILD turkey! and all the leftovers.  Elk roast, any venison, grilled mallard breast tips marinaded in A-1 teriaki with a side of crispy bacon, sautade green peppers and onions with a cold beer/s. Pheasant.

Walleye batter fried or pan fried, sunfish, perch, crappie, and oooh njsimonsons favorite :lol: broiled bass fillets basted with butter and sprinkled with paprika.  (Winter Bass only :wink: )
:beer:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Hey Monte,
When are you inviting me over for that "Venison Rib Roast in Cabernet sauce"? That sounds really yummy!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I thought I'd serve that at the lake next summer right after Dan and I win the Star Lake / Delta Fishing tournament!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Field Hunter said:


> I thought I'd serve that at the lake next summer right after Dan and I win the Star Lake / Delta Fishing tournament!


New rule for the Delta waterfowl star lake tourny.Tackle not allowed:beetle spins. :lol: .Monte,Youself and Jim put Emmeril to shame!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Shore lunch has got to be my favorite, Ontario Walleye cooked in LARD over an open fire with spuds and onions and some beans :lol: ( I don't think those guys ever clean those frying pans  )

Second: Would be Fresh Tuna, Salmon or Lake Trout steaks

Third: Anything ELK!!

Fourth: My Recipe of Venison sausage eggs spuds and onions cooked in the field on the morning of waterfowl opener.

Fifth: Anything made out of Pheasant or Duck.

Kinda got off on a tangent there Sorry! 

Bob


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Game animals:
1.Ruffed grouse 
2.ELK
3.Venison
4. Moose
5. Wild Turkey
notables: Bear, Goose, Antelope, Muley's

Fish:
1.bluegill 
2.walleye
3. Perch
4. Mahi Mahi, red snapper, Grouper, Sushi grade Tuna, Halibut (sorry I cheated :lol: :lol: )
5. Salmon


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

GAME:

1) Elk meatballs
2) Venison tips and toast
3) Duck wrapped in bacon and fried
4) Goose cajun jerky
5) Dove!!! (Why hasn't anyone mentioned this? It is yummy!)

FISH:

1) Bluegill battered and pan fried
2) northern pickled
3) Bluegill battered and pan fried
4) Northern pickled
5) Bluegill battered and pan fried


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Man, This thread makes me hungry.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Pheasant or Grouse marinated in your favorite marinade. Then wrapped in bacon and slowly cooked over the grill. I love the Holland grill, I have two. This is awesome.....it is easy and everybody has the recipe, you honestly have to own the grill.

The grill has a 10 year warranty and everything can be replaced..... Think of the potential. We have taken advantage of the warranty a few times over the last 8 years.... It is a solid grill with a "until you are happy" gaurantee. Trust me


----------



## Rem700 (Jul 31, 2003)

It's gotta be: 
1. Floured and fried Sharpies
2. Grilled Venison Loin
3. Grilled Elk Medalions
4. Pheasant Nuggets
5. Frog Legs

Fish: 
1. Big Black Crappies (from Star Lake)
2. Beer Battered Walleyes (again from Star Lake)
3. Panfish Slabs (....Star Lake)
4. Bullheads (at Rocky's)
5. Blackend Catfish (obviously not from Star Lake)

FH and Mallard--I'm wondering if you two need lessons on how to fish Star?


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Bob said:



> Shore lunch has got to be my favorite, Ontario Walleye cooked in LARD over an open fire with spuds and onions and some beans


the only thing I would add is; I make vension tid bits similar to what Speedway has to go along with the walleye.

I told the wife if I die because of eating the foods I like don't let the undertaker take the smile off my face :lol:

Venison tonight............


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Sense moving to North Dakota I forget what beef taste like....

1. Antelope
2. Elk
3. Pheasant
4. Grouse
5. Venision

1. Tied with walleye, pearch, bluegill, sunfish

I only really know how to cook fish one way and they all end up tasting the same. But I do like to eat fish.. No one thing I know most on hear like to chase but I can never get to taste good to me or my family is waterfowel man you can keep that. The one time it was good was in pepper sticks.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Game: 1. Smoked Turkey, 2. Smoked Pheasant soup, 3. Moose Steaks, 4. Deer steaks, or a little Backstrap Steaks, 5. Elk Steaks,lol. Can ya tell I am a steak man, lol.

Fish: 1. Perch, 2. Walleye, 3. Crappie, 4. Bluegill, 5. Pickled Pike. mmmm, good stuff.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Whatever Monte and Jim cook!!!!! :lol:

Actually the best wild meat I have ever tasted is Elk, and the best fish is a tie between crappie and walleye!!!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I don't know if there's enough room in this town for me and Jim....I smell a cook-off coming.....we could do it to raise money for Delta. (I knew you'd like that one Jim)


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Moose, Elk, Venison, partridge, wild turkey. Ling, salmon, walleye, perch, paddlefish. :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> I don't know if there's enough room in this town for me and Jim....I smell a cook-off coming.....we could do it to raise money for Delta. (I knew you'd like that one Jim)


I NEED to be one of the judges!!!!! Iron Chef Outdoors.......I love it. We will definately do this one!!!!


----------



## dakota_native (May 6, 2003)

1. sharptail grouse
2. pheasant
3. deer
4. elk
5. huns

1. PADDLEFISH
2. WALLEYE
3. PERCH
4. CRAPPIE
5. NORTHERN


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

1.Pheasant
2.Moose
3.Antelope
4.Ruffed Grouse
5.Hun. Partridge

1.Perch
2.Bluegill
3.Walleye
4.Crappie
5.Northern Pike


----------



## cranehunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Cow Elk is easily the best meat I have ever tasted.
Bear burgers cooked over coals while ice fishing.
Hungarian Partridge breast floured and fried in butter. Please God let the Hun numbers come back.
Marinated duck breast strips wrapped around a hot pepper and wrapped in bacon (medium rare) Holland grill is best for these
Pheasant or Ruffed grouse fixed any way
Walleye or Norhtern Pike shore lunch, with beans and fried potatoes cooked over an open fire
Fried Perch fillets after a long day on the ice
Fresh Tuna steaks on the grill
Marinated grilled salmon fillets
Last but not least pepper and cheese venison sausage


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Game: Grouse, Pheasant, Dove, Elk, Deer.

Though my experience is limited to a few packages of steaks, the Elk I have had has never been anything less than great.

Fish: Salmon, Trout, Walleye, Crappie, Perch

For "taste" Walleye, and other white-fleshed fish don't have much natural, as it results from the breadings or seasonings a person adds. But for built-in flavor, you can't top a salmon or a trout...though I never keep trout (at least in ND) and only kept a few salmon in my life.


----------



## wirehairman (Oct 31, 2005)

1. Fried Hun Breasts w/ Sauted Onions & Hashbrowns
2. Pheasant Alfredo over Spinach Fettucine
3. Whitetail Backstrap (Just About Any Way)
4. Sharpie/Mallard Breast Wrapped in Bacon & Grilled to MR
5. Dove Stir Fry w/ Oyster Sauce

1. My Wife's New England Fish Chowder
2. Broiled Walleye
3. Grilled Salmon
4. Beer Battered Bluegills w/ Hush Puppies
5. My Wife's Manhattan Fish Chowder


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Field Hunter said:


> I don't know if there's enough room in this town for me and Jim....I smell a cook-off coming.....we could do it to raise money for Delta. (I knew you'd like that one Jim)


Jim,I WILL NOT miss this one!Just make sure that you and Monte make plenty of whatever you decide to cook up.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Game Animals:
1. Grouse
2. Pheasant
3. Venison
4. Turkey
5. Elk

Fish:
1. Perch
2. Crappie
3. Blue Gills
4. Walleye Sauger
5. Salmon

Other fish not in midwest....Halibut would be #1...the Mahi Mahi, the Yellow Fin Tuna Steaks! But I will settle for those on my list any Day!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

1. Caribou
2. Moose
3. Elk
4. Pheasants


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Fish: #1 Freshly caught Montana rainbows over an open fire. Then Perch, Walleye, bluegill
Animal: Elk, Whitetail, Moose
Birds: Wild Turkey, Pheasant, Partridge


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

1. Ruffed Grouse
2. Hungarian Partridge
3. Chucker Partridge (we found a covey in ND about 4 years ago, I don't know where they came from)
4. Pheasant
5. Dove

1. Bluegill
2. Perch
3. Walleye
4. Northern
5. Catfish

Not in ND: Halibut, Tuna


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I like the sound of that, Dan....."Iron Chef - Wild Game"!


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Nobody has listed Rocky Mountain Oysters yet...bull fries at the Bronze Boot anyone?

I think they are pretty good, just didn't think of them when making my list.

I noticed some of you are listing out of North Dakota, so I shall too:

Jamaican deep fried Cod with dirty rice-delicious

Carribean Jerk Chicken-cooked in a pit ten feet underground.

Someday I have to go back to Jamaica, just for the food!

Jamaica's KFC is ten times better than the United States!!!


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

How about snapping turtle?

Has a tendency to taste like;
rabbit, squirrel and chicken.

This may be due to that was 
the turtle's last three meals!


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

HALIBUT


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Since we're getting somewhat exotic... how about aligator.... had it in Denver couple weeks ago, maybe can't be taken there, but can be had.... pretty darned good.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

"Swinging Sirloin?"-excuse me while I gag...

They are always called Bull Fries at the Bronze Boot, I'd never heard of Rocky Mountain Oysters until a couple of years ago. I would eat Rocky Mountain Oysters over real oysters ANYday! I went to Hooter's with my friends for my 17th birthday last year, and Lonnie ordered me a Hooter's birthday shot. Have you had or heard of that shot before? It is disgusting! First the waitresses get the whole restaurant's attention, makes you stand on a stool, and you have to take that shot which is an oversized shot glass filled with cocktail sauce, lobster juice, tabasco, pretty much anything the chef wants to put in it, and the shot always comes with a suprise in the bottom. If you are lucky, you get a piece of shrimp or something easier to choke down, but NO! I got an oyster in the bottom! I was already feeling sick that night, so I wasn't really up for it, but I did it anyway, for memory's sake. I got half the shot down and gagged, and all the waitresses backed away, but I thankfully didn't puke. I got down to the oyster, and I couldn't even bite into it, so I kept it in my mouth until the waitresses walked away and everyone quit looking at me, then I spit the oyster out into Lonnie's beer glass which was about half full at the time. He wasn't very appreciative, but he's the one that order the shot!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I don't know how I could have forgotten deep fried smelt. Do you have a lot of smelt fry's out there in Nodak? We usually hit a couple at the legion clubs every year. All you can eat for around $7.00 and one of them includes all the beer you can drink with it.  My wife drives to that one. They are really common here usually Feb. thru April.
:beer:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Goldy's Pal said:


> I don't know how I could have forgotten deep fried smelt. Do you have a lot of smelt fry's out there in Nodak? We usually hit a couple at the legion clubs every year. All you can eat for around $7.00 and one of them includes all the beer you can drink with it.  My wife drives to that one. They are really common here usually Feb. thru April.
> :beer:


SMelt fries rock!! I went to school in duluth and was lucky enough to get into some pretty good catches both seigning and dip netting while it was still worth going.. We stayed up late and partied late just for a overgrown minnow but dang they sure taste good!!!


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Monte,
I'd love the idea of a cook off. It would be a great summer time fund raiser. Let's do it!


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

I just told my dad, 155MM, about this thread, and he asked what I listed as my favorites, so right now as I'm typing, he is downstairs cooking venison tips!!! Mmm...the smells are lingering up the stairwell...it will be quite the great meal of tips and toast, because I just made fresh bread from scratch on Tuesday!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Yeah Madison I think down here in southeast MN. Duluth is known as the smelt (and Black Bear) capital of the state. :lol: Our local volunteer fire dept. use to get some guys together and go up north somewhere every year. Back in the early 80's when the smelt were pretty thick, and if they hit the run just right, us kids got in on the cleaning and the good stories.


----------



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm with you Minnesota guys on the fried smelt. Nothing is better than a night of seigning in the dark and then deep frying those XL shiners with about 18 Budweisers in you.

It seems like I enjoy them so much more with a few barley pops.

wild game
1. the elusive ruffed grouse
2. puddle ducks
3. venison
4. wood cock
5. pheasant

fish
1. any winter pan fish
2. walleye anytime
3. winter perch
4. smoked lake trout
5. pickled pike


----------

